# Shrimp Marsala



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 24, 2007)

I want to try to cook shrimp using my marsala wine and serve it with some pasta.  Do I just fry the shrimp in the marsala wine and serve it over the pasta?  I apologize if I am being to vague, I just would like something new.  I can only work with what I have in my cupboards. (which is unfortunately not much)  Any suggestions??


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2007)

I would saute the shrimp in some butter and garlic.  When thay are almost cooked through, remove the shrimp to a plate and add some marsala to the pan with the garlic and butter.  Cook the wine until it reduces to about half.  Add the shrimp back in just to warm them up and serve.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 24, 2007)

Andy got it right, as usual. Marsala should be used as an enhancement, not a base.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep, and IF you have any spring onions or even fresh parsley to throw on top it's a bonus!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you everyone... I am off to make some dinner!!  I will let you know how things come out!!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 24, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful!!!  I did just as you said though I used garlic granules and basil with the butter.  Thank you all!!  What a great dinner thanks to you


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 24, 2007)

YUM!  .............


----------

